# Powdered greens/veggie drinks



## lazy dunce (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone here use this stuff? http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=green+drinks&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=17028429114&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12779547831466017602&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_5zyasmas4z_b

The hype and rave about it is immense. According to people who make this stuff, the ONLY reason humans suffer from ANY disease is cause of eating too much food that causes acid in the blood, and that tons of alkaline is need to sort it out, which is most veg. I wanna try this but I just know it's going to taste vile and I'll prob be unable to get it down me without gagging a ton. Anybody experienced with it? Imagine mixing it with your banana or chocolate whey protein for a monster breakfast shake....ooooof that would be weird :$


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've tried around 8 different brands of those products, all of them taste like pond sludge and all of them gave me diarrhea.

The 'berry' flavour Greens+ is the only one I found that was palatable.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive read its meant to be amazing for you too but alot of them dont have the nutrients you think they will due to the process to make them powdered, apparently the best one on the market is the one sold on 'the juice master' website, his names Jason Vale. And by juice he means fruit and veg juice, not our type of juice. :thumb:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just make your own fresh veg soup, very easy and far better for you.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

the best one i use and am using now is poliquins primal greens, its the ONLY one i can drink that doesnt taste like sh1t, all organic too but prety expensive at £35 a month.

IMO well worth it though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Just make your own fresh veg soup, very easy and far better for you.


how is it far better for you, all the ingredients in primal greens are organic super foods concentrated.

2 tea spoons is equivalent to 5 portions of fruit and 5 portions of veg


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> how is it far better for you, all the ingredients in primal greens are organic super foods concentrated.
> 
> 2 tea spoons is equivalent to 5 portions of fruit and 5 portions of veg


Its a bit like eating a fresh bowl of noodles compared to a pot noodle.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Its a bit like eating a fresh bowl of noodles compared to a pot noodle.


yeh but theres much more nutrients and antioxidents in the drink.

ca you get all this into a bowl of soup lol

Vitamin A (Beta-Carotene) 2500 IU

Vitamin C 78 mg

Calcium 21 mg

Iron 0.5 mg

Fruit and Fiber Proprietary Blend 3.7 g

Organic Apple

Red Berry Blend (whole fruit of):

Raspberry

Blackberry

Blueberry

Camu Camu Berry (Mycriaria dubia)

Greens Proprietary Blend 3.0g

Organic Spirulina

Organic Barley Grass Juice

Organic Wheat Grass Juice

Organic Stinging Nettle (leaves(Urtica dioica)

Chlorella

Vegetable Proprietary Blend 1.5 g

Organic Carrot Juice

Organic Beet Juice Crystals

Organic Tomato Juice

Organic Broccoli Juice

Organic Cauliflower Juice

Organic Kale Juice

Organic Parsley Juice

Organic Spinach Juice

Organic Broccoli Sprouts

Organic Cauliflower Sprouts

Organic Kale Sprouts

ORAC Proprietary Blend 206 mg

Grape Seed extract

Grape Skin Extract

Enzyme/Prebiotic Proprietary Blend 118 mg

Organic Burdock Root ( Arctium lappa)

Enzyme Blend: Amylase, cellulose, lipase, protease


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh but theres much more nutrients and antioxidents in the drink.
> 
> ca you get all this into a bowl of soup lol
> 
> ...


There are lots of ingredients in there but they have been processed to an inch of their life. Think of eating a fresh orange or drinking a glass of orange squash, they both contain orange, but which is better?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> There are lots of ingredients in there but they have been processed to an inch of their life. Think of eating a fresh orange or drinking a glass of orange squash, they both contain orange, but which is better?


they are all natural ingredients mate and organic, not processed, read up on charles poliquin hes one clever man and his supplements are of top quality.

edit ad i forgot to mention dont get me wrong i have 5 solid meals a day all with fresh veg but the poliquin diet im on requires me to have alot more to combat excess oestrogen fat deposit sites


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> they are all natural ingredients mate and organic, not processed, read up on charles poliquin hes one clever man and his supplements are of top quality.
> 
> edit ad i forgot to mention dont get me wrong i have 5 solid meals a day all with fresh veg but the poliquin diet im on requires me to have alot more to combat excess oestrogen fat deposit sites


at the price he charges they had better be lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> they are all natural ingredients mate and organic, not processed, read up on charles poliquin hes one clever man and his supplements are of top quality.


If they have been made into a powder then they have to be processed, the process used to make liquid and then into a powder will have a detrimental effect on the original product.

I am not knocking the product, but to me it is better to eat the real thing.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Aren't these greens/super food powders... Just a sh!t load of fruit sand veg froze dried then powdered down!

Nothing processed about that...

How ever, I could be wrong as I don't use them and haven't really research them!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/superfood_xs


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> the best one i use and am using now is poliquins primal greens, its the ONLY one i can drink that doesnt taste like sh1t, all organic too but prety expensive at £35 a month.
> 
> IMO well worth it though


Where do buy this from?


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

gym warrior said:


> Where do buy this from?


quick google gave me this link: http://upfitness.co.uk/store/fight-stress/primal-greens/


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

v-uk said:


> quick google gave me this link: http://upfitness.co.uk/store/fight-stress/primal-greens/


I've seen this site before but I'd rather pay £35 instead of £66.50


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone now where you can get primal greens cheaper?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/superfood_xs


going by the reviews on it, the taste is decent not vile, might be worth a try


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

gym warrior said:


> Where do buy this from?


I have a local person who is poliquin certified dietitian and she is doing my diet and getting me mine but im sure you could find them online if you do a search.

They aint cheap but like i said his main concern is quality and bioavailability so you are getting a quality product.

I just have one serving in the morning then fresh veg rest of day and it stped my digestion and bloating issues within 2 days of use.

edit guess i get a good dal on price then lol, she must like me :thumb:

And i thought £35 was expensive lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

baggsy said:


> going by the reviews on it, the taste is decent not vile, might be worth a try


I dont think there organic ho looking at the ingredients but i could be wrong


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Super food is decent but no were near primal green in profile make up! taste wise still going with primal greens


----------



## lazy dunce (Jul 19, 2012)

The process is simple dehydration, you can make your own half the price if you buy a dehydrater and coffee grinder apparently. I've read that as long as the process doesn't go over 80 degrees (F or C can't remember) then no nutrients are lost.

I like the idea of it cause you can only really eat veg with meat (otherwsie it tastes worse to me and less filling on their own) and some days I just don't want meat, it's not essential to get meat every day and probably not that good either.

And you're not going to get 70% of those contents thru normal veg eating, who's gonna eat a plate of any of those grasses for example?


----------



## lazy dunce (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I've been taking this over a week now. Taste isn't as bad as I thought it would be, pretty much tastes like what it would if you scooped up your lawn cuttings up into a glass lol. But I haven't noticed any benefits. Obviously I don't expect to turn into superman or feel any different, but I read reports of boosted energy etc. Not had any of that and my regularity is no different either (like someone said it caused them diarrhea) I've noticed no differences on that side whatsoever. In fact since eating more proteiny stuff but still with regular fruit n veg, I don't even go every day anymore, sometimes it's once every 3 days. Strange.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

why don't you put it in a shot glass and neck it? Im tempted to try the MP superfood XS.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

pukka do one called clean greens, actually tastes ok. their products are excellent quality


----------



## lazy dunce (Jul 19, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> why don't you put it in a shot glass and neck it? Im tempted to try the MP superfood XS.


I tried similar yesterday. Tipped a teaspoon in mouth and washed down. The flavour definitely amplifies a ton and you get so much powder round your teeth you have to swish it a good amount, which is totally fine but tbh putting it in a glass of water gets you more water in your system anyway which everybody needs, no doubt.


----------

